# Lead Bullets



## Drill Sergeant (Oct 26, 2008)

_Any _problems with lead bullets in your 9mm or 45 ACP Taurus?

Thanks!


----------



## Sniper21 (Jan 9, 2010)

*lead*

Never heard of any problems unless ur barrel is ported, they don,t reccomend lead in ported barrels. But me personaly i stay away from lead, i know its cheaper but i will stick to fmj


----------

